# Best Beaches you have been too?



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

For me only Dubai and Oman so far, but I am going to Cuba next month :banana:


Dubai beach:


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Oman


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

The most amazing beach I've ever visited was on Rabbit Island (Koh Thonsáy), a tiny, virtually undeveloped island close to Cambodia's Gulf of Thailand coastline.
Imagine no traffic, hardly any people and a sunset to die for.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Bombinhas, in Santa Catarina state


















GoogleMaps Location
https://goo.gl/maps/bm9bk



Praia da Guarda do Embaú, Santa Catarina state








360º panorama
http://goo.gl/maps/dQ9P8




and many others in Santa Catarina state. They are most small beaches, but hundreds. So if you go trekking, there are many other awesome beaches around Praia da Guarda. In Bombinhas, there is one secluded beach that is awesome and quite hard to reach by car.
http://goo.gl/maps/v1cdP



Runners Up
Campeche Beach, at Florianopolis, Santa Catarina state
http://goo.gl/maps/qOUOQ

Praia da Pipa, 40km from Natal, Rio Grande do Norte


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

I loved Menorca, in the Balearic Islands (Spain):


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

Alanya - Cleopatra Beach, Antalya-TURKEY









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12094612


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Tel Aviv Beach


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Praia do Farol, Arraial do Cabo, Brazil









http://vejanomapa.net.br/ilha-do-farol-arraial-do-cabo-rj









http://vejanomapa.net.br/ilha-do-farol-arraial-do-cabo-rj









http://seguenorole.wordpress.com/tag/regiao-dos-lagos/


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Koh Phi Phi Don and Phi Phi Leh, Maya Bay in Thailand.Two Islands facing each other. One is Inhabited and the other one is a uninhabited protected area....



















http://nature-landscape-photography.blogspot.de/2012/10/thailand-beaches.html
www.honeymoonguide.com.au




























and Ayazma Beach on Bozcaada Island, Canakkale/Turkey
https://karmahaskickedmyass.wordpress.com/tag/ayazma-plaji-bozcaada/


----------



## SaberRider (Jul 29, 2014)

*Ölüdeniz - Fethiye ( TURKEY )*


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Those in Thailand are really paradisiac.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The best beach I've been to is in San Sebastian, Spain. It's not tropical but still totally beautiful!


San Sebastián, Guipúzcoa by inFocusDCPhoto – Young Spanish photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

This is taken by myself in* Dumaluan Beach, in Panglao Island, the Philippines*.

Probably the most impressive beach I've been in life. Kilometres of high quality sandy beach with almost perfectly sandy seabed - it definitely looks like a very huge swimming pool  Amazing.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't have to go very far...

Kaiteriteri Beach: 









The Anchorage in the Abel Tasman National Park:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

El Nido, on the island of Palawan. The Philippines.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Cancun, I was literally able to see my feet in the water.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Whitehaven Beach in the Whitsundays. White sand, warm turquoise water. :drool:










but as far as I'm concerned, simply walking across the road from my house and I'm on one of the best beaches in the world. A great combination of nature and urbanism, skyscrapers and beach.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Varadero is by far the best I've been too:


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

^ Oh nice, I am going there next month. so excited!!!!!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

South east Asian countries especially phillipines, Indonesia (Bali) and Thailand have some amazing beaches.

Some beaches here in Goa, India























































_Credit to the original photographers._


----------



## Maksimtectonikman (Aug 13, 2009)

best beach of all my life where i was is Tuerredda beach in Sardinia , turquoise waters and white sands , temperature of the whater almost warm/hot , it was august








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2803/4519077760_d5a08f8895_b.jpg


----------



## TodZyn (Aug 24, 2020)

I would say Formentera.
The water is very clear and the beach has fine sand. Unfortunately there are always a lot of people on the island in July and August. Day trippers also keep coming back from Ibiza.
I would have been happy to visit Formentera with fewer tourists this year. Unfortunately, the Balearic Islands have now been declared a risk area for us. So I can't go on vacation in September.


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

BARRA DE NAVIDAD, COSTALEGRE, JALISCO, MX


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

MANZANILLO, COLIMA


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

IXTAPA ZIHUATANEJO, GUERRERO


----------



## jorge1993qroo (Apr 28, 2011)

ACAPULCO, GUERRERO.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

